

Warning: jobs.ac.uk just emailed me my password in clear text. - ColinWright

The title says it all - jobs.ac.uk just emailed me my password in clear with no regard for security.<p>Be warned.
======
logn
Same thing happens to me at a lot of sites. It's infuriating. Especially when
I contact the owner and offer a detailed explanation of why this is bad, and
they respond explaining how it's not. I might support legislation that outlaws
this. Maybe just a small fine to start. I also think if companies do this they
should face increased punitive damages in the case of identity theft.

------
relaunched
Was it a random email or directly after signup? Not that it makes it all that
much better, but some sites will email the plaintext as a record for the user,
though they only store a hashed version.

------
kintamanimatt
Why don't you just email them about this?

~~~
ColinWright
I have, but this is just a warning to everyone else. I have no faith that they
will do anything about it, and wanted other people to be aware of the complete
lack of security.

